#  > Geral >  > Análises Técnicas >  >  Produtos CIA NET

## elmikrotik

Só para fins de orientação, pessoal jamais comprem ou façam qualquer negocio com a "CIA NET", pois quando vc comprar produtos deles e precisar de algum suporte o mesmo não existe(se vira) "é um lixo", os produtos quando precisar de garantia "não foram eles que lhe venderam" não tem garantia, poderia aqui ficar listando todas as barbaridades desta empresa quando vc precisa de alguma solução ou ajuda, isto chega a ser caso de policia.....

----------


## Genis

e de onde é esta empresa?

----------


## uesleycorrea

Eu sei disso. Se alguém me der de graça, eu toco fogo na frente da pessoa. Cianet nunca mais!

----------


## TsouzaR

Caraca, é ruim assim?
O pré-vendas deles é excelente. Sempre me ligam perguntando como estão meus projetos, se já decidi comprar com eles, etc.

Estava começando a ficar interessado, agora que a Cianet me informou que vão fabricar (ou já estão fabricando) OLT e ONU ZTE GPON aqui no Brasil, com direito a financiamento pelo cartão BNDES e Finame. Só estão esperando o BNDES autorizar o financiamento dos equipamentos para venderem nessa modalidade.

Talvez sendo fabricantes e representantes de uma marca mundial eles mudem para melhor na questão do suporte, eu espero, se for como dizem.

Esses problemas que relatam devem ser por conta dos equipamentos EPON, que são aqueles asiáticos Cdatatec, que só colocam a marca da Cianet por cima, não? É a mesma coisa que importar, não vai ter suporte mesmo dessa fabricante estranha. Acho que nem a Cianet entende bem esses produtos que vendem, mas para se tornarem representantes e fabricantes ZTE, imagino devem ter uma preparação melhor por exigência deles.

----------


## URSOFT

Boa tarde.

Acho que sua opinião é valida mas não deve generalizar pois eu sou cliente da CiaNet a muitos anos e não tenho só problemas como cita. 

Como cliente acho a CiaNet deve sim melhorar seu suporte mas é uma empresa muito importante para todos ISP pois tem uma proposta de enquadrar muitos de seus produtos no BNDES e Finame que um ótimo negócio.

Acho que nenhuma empresa chegaria no porte da CiaNet sendo tão ruim como vc fala.

Tente falar com algum supervisor ou algum diretor que com certeza irão lhe ajudar.

Fica aí minha opnião...

----------


## Luspmais

Estranho isso, pelo que vi e ouvi dizer da Cianet, é que são muito dedicados aos ISP´s.
Como o amigo disse acima, são bem atenciosos, pelo menos no pré-venda. Mas conheço clientes deles e claro, há problemas, como em qq outra empresa, mas não reclamam da forma que foi colocado aqui.

----------


## ricardoblass

Olha! A minha experiência com a CIANET sempre foi positiva, porém sempre comprei direto com eles e eu desconheço algum revendedor autorizado, mas se existe, você precisa falar com esse seu revendedor e cobrar uma solução e não da CIANET, talvez esteja confundindo as coisas.
Como profissional atuante no mercado de Telecom eu já comprei alguns equipamentos usados de diversos fabricantes, algumas vezes para estudar e outras vezes para colocar em produção e sempre soube que não teria garantia ou suporte do fabricante, talvez um apoio apenas de quem me vendeu. Tenta comprar um roteador usado e ter suporte/garantia da Cisco ou de outro fabricante, certamente não vai conseguir ter nenhuma garantia.
A Cianet é uma empresa Nacional que atual principalmente no mercado de ISP e tem um serviço de excelência e conheço diversos Empresários e Profissionais da área que recomendaria os produtos e serviços da CIANET, antes de fazer um comentário desse tipo tenha respeito pelo trabalho dos seus colegas e profissionais do mercado de trabalho. Lamentável!

----------


## uesleycorrea

Eu comprei direto, tive problemas, tentei resolver e simplesmente CAGARAM para mim. NUNCA mais compro NADA deles. Dei diversas chances para resolver, e absolutamente NADA fizeram pelo meu caso. Deve ser por que minhas compras eram pequenas, sabe?

Att,

----------


## ricardoblass

Uesleycorrea,

Realmente fico abismado com esse seu retorno, até por que o CIANET é focada no mercado de ISP, como você deve saber existem empresas que estão hoje com 100 usuarios que um dia terão 1000..5000..10000 usuários e essa atitude da empresa seria um tiro no pé deles, com certeza foi algo fora da curva. Tenho certeza que entrando em contato com o Suporte deles você vai conseguir resolver.

----------


## uesleycorrea

@*ricardoblass*,

Fiz aproximadamente uns 15 contatos com eles, somados telefonemas e emails, e NADA foi resolvido. Quer dizer, pra mim foi resolvido: CIANET NUNCA MAIS.

Att,

----------

